# Any disciplinary charges related to Revoice?



## Reformed Quest (May 3, 2019)

Has any process been started to bring formal disciplinary charges related to the Revoice conference? I am particularly interested in the PCA.

If there was going to be any action on this matter, what time frame would you expect it in? 2019? 2020?


----------



## Edward (May 3, 2019)

I would expect a response from the Presbytery along the lines of the response we saw from them in regard to (now Director of Worship) Michelle Higgins and her activities.


----------



## Romans922 (May 3, 2019)

No individual is under discipline. The session who hosted last year asked the Presbytery to study the issue (Revoice) and make a determination I suppose. I think they are supposed to be done before General Assembly this year.


----------



## Kinghezy (May 3, 2019)

Edward said:


> I would expect a response from the Presbytery along the lines of the response we saw from them in regard to (now Director of Worship) Michelle Higgins and her activities.



Was there some action taken or are you commenting because none was taken? (It would be nice if presbyteriies' info was electronically available.)


----------

